# Burton King 167



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Im looking for a new board. I like to ride all around mountain and powder dont hit up the park to much. im 6"4 205 pounds and have big feet is the burton 167 king a good choice?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a Burton Canyon 168 and I'm about the same size as you. The Canyon, I believe, is the same thing as the King. The Canyon was discontinued after 2004 then the King came out in 05 as Burton mid price range wide all mountain board, just like the Canyon. Anyway, the canyon was great for powder and carving, just don't expect to do anything freestyle related with it. At 205 you could even drop down to a mid 160's if you wanted.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I looked at the King for a while (actually bought one on sale and then returned it). It seems like a good beginner/intermediate board. I agree with the post before...good for all mountain/freeride. 

I think the 167 is the right size for you. It's the green one right? You could get away with the 163, but not any smaller.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

ya its the green one i dont think i wanna drop down from the 167


----------

